# We should all post more sightings- a benefit of our membership to TUG!



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2008)

I am going to make it my goal to post at least 5 sightings every day from here on out.  I am doing this because I search every day, both II and RCI, and see so many great exchanges out there.  

Plus, another benefit of sightings is we can check to see if our trade power for our weeks is good or bad (hopefully no on has really BAD trade power, unless they have blue or green weeks). 

I challenge all of you who perform regular searches (it's my hobby and may be yours too) to do the same.   C'mon now, just think of all the help we can be to others.   Also, those who are not members now need to know we have this benefit.  That's why I am posting this under "Exchanging."  

How many of you will commit to posting 5 sightings every day?  I hope I get at least 20 people who will help.  100 sightings every day, different times of day, would be awesome to see here on TUG!  

So who is with me?  

If you don't want to do it, please tell us your reasons.  I think some would say, to quote JLB, "Loose lips sink ships."  If you think so, please post your opinions on that as well.


----------



## JLB (May 19, 2008)

Since my very good name has been dragged into this  , this is not one of those things where loose lips sink ships.  This is not the sharing of deep, dark, intimate secrets on getting what you want by taking advantage of quirks in the system(s), which discussing openly is likely to close.

As far as posting Sightings, I was the one that actually suggested the DE part of that board, at the same time Carol proposed Sightings, and they became one board, primarily to keep the DE part harder for prying eyes to pry upon.

It also did the same thing for the Sightings part.

&, of course, perhaps I would post Sightings, like I sometimes do elsewhere, if I could.  Maybe others, too, who cannot for the same reason.  
- - - - - - 
Just came back to say that because policies regarding the disposition of exchanges have been clarified since the creation of the Sightings/DE board, the DE part really no longer is needed.  Exchanges should be placed on LMR at the proper timeframe, and everyone knows how much can be asked for.

The remaining ? would then be what to do with Sightings, whether it should remain as a way of raising money or whether it should be opened, to encourage more posting, more sharing.


----------



## lprstn (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks to all who post RCI and II sightings...*

  I have made some great trades for next year due to the sightings board.  Keep it coming, as I have FSPs Non-visible deposits you help me out a whole lot.  It is one of the main reasons that I love Tug...


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 19, 2008)

In addition, members here can go over to Timeshare Forums where hundreds of sightings get posted every single day.  Most people don't know just the extent of the sightings because you need to have 10 posts or more to see them.  And, the sightings aren't limited to RCI and II.  The independents are also represented there.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 19, 2008)

Cindy,

If you start doing this you'll soon catch me (# of posts and pass me) So I don't think you should do this.  But if you must do this, how about some RCI posts of TS in Whistler?


----------



## JLB (May 19, 2008)

Mr. Bum is referring to *OT*, what you need to see Sightings *OT*, although I am not totally sure that 10 posts is the right number.  I know that has been batted around a bit.

& *OT* they are called ExOps, Exchange Opportunities.

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/

then scroll down



BocaBum99 said:


> you need to have 10 posts or more to see them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Cindy,
> 
> If you start doing this you'll soon catch me (# of posts and pass me) So I don't think you should do this.  But if you must do this, how about some RCI posts of TS in Whistler?



Bill, I am definitely going to catch up with you, and probably very soon.  I am sick in bed with a terrible cold, so I am bored to death.  I have had a fever and chills, and I like the laptop on top of my blanket because it is rather like a heating pad.  I am also taking cold medicine like crazy, :zzz: so if my posts don't make any sense, you will know I am drugged, and that is why.   

I am playing Scrabble against my computer, game after game, and I am starting to get really tired of losing, so I may have to put the level back up to "smart" instead of "expert."    I cannot take losing over and over again.  

I can check Whistler sightings on occasion.


----------



## lawren2 (May 19, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> In addition, members here can go over to Timeshare Forums where hundreds of sightings get posted every single day.  Most people don't know just the extent of the sightings because you need to have 10 posts or more to see them.  And, the sightings aren't limited to RCI and II.  The independents are also represented there.




It is 15 posts or a small contribution to view Exchange Opportunities at TS4Ms. We include RCI & II, HTSE, DAE, Platinum, Trading Places and they are done every morning.

Many of us are going to St John courtesy of RCI exchanges this year.


----------



## JLB (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I thought it was 15.

We made an exchange to Morritt's Grand because of a TS4Ms Ex Op.  Due to extenuating circumstances we were not able to go, but a recent Morritt's Grand Ex Op tempted me again.

But they haven't got the bridge to there done yet.   

For the ten years or so I have been here, there has been a group interested in the same areas, and we have kept each other informed.  I get fairly frequent emails mentioning stuff they've seen available or asking if we can use something they can't.  I feel like I know a few of them quite well, but we have never met.



lawren2 said:


> It is 15 posts or a small contribution to view Exchange Opportunities at TS4Ms. We include RCI & II, HTSE, DAE, Platinum, Trading Places and they are done every morning.
> 
> Many of us are going to St John courtesy of RCI exchanges this year.


----------



## lawren2 (May 19, 2008)

JLB said:


> *Yeah, I thought it was 15.*
> 
> We made an exchange to Morritt's Grand because of a TS4Ms Ex Op.  Due to extenuating circumstances we were not able to go, but a recent Morritt's Grand Ex Op tempted me again.
> 
> But they haven't got the bridge to there done yet.



We are playing with raising that number. Exchange Opportunities are meant as a reward to members for contributing to our community.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2008)

Lawren, I agree.  I think you should require 100 posts or something like that.  

I take advantage of the sightings there myself, every day.  I have over 1,000 posts, but not many of late.  

TUG used to be the place for sightings!  I remember Dani posting quite a few, and a few others of us would stay up late at night and post the Last Calls.  It was great fun, but now we all seem to keep things to ourselves.


----------



## GrayFal (May 19, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Lawren, I agree.  I think you should require 100 posts or something like that.
> 
> I take advantage of the sightings there myself, every day.  I have over 1,000 posts, but not many of late.
> 
> TUG used to be the place for sightings!  I remember Dani posting quite a few, and a few others of us would stay up late at night and post the Last Calls.  It was great fun, but now we all seem to keep things to ourselves.


I do like your suggestion Cindy....we did have a very active sightings board - at the time overseen by Cat - but things change and it would be good to see that board more active again

Lawren - let's not forget Westin St John ...


----------



## pjrose (May 19, 2008)

I hate to be clueless here, but I don't quite get it......

I search on II for where I want to go, and if I spot something good I post it here under Sightings?  ok so far....that's easy to do.

But if I want to go somewhere, why not just go directly to II and look for it, rather than first to go TUG and then to II?  If I look first on TUG, where presumably dozens of people have already looked, that delays my trip to II so the exchange may already be gone.  To me, it seems like an extra step to look through a bunch of sightings.

Can someone please explain how looking on Sightings helps, given that I still would have to go to II to snag the exchange?


----------



## RayH (May 19, 2008)

Where do I find the "Sightings" board?

Never mind, I just found it after I loged in.


----------



## sstamm (May 19, 2008)

pjrose said:


> I hate to be clueless here, but I don't quite get it......
> 
> I search on II for where I want to go, and if I spot something good I post it here under Sightings?  ok so far....that's easy to do.
> 
> ...



Well, you may not know you want to go there until you see it is available!!


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 19, 2008)

pjrose said:


> I hate to be clueless here, but I don't quite get it......
> 
> I search on II for where I want to go, and if I spot something good I post it here under Sightings?  ok so far....that's easy to do.
> 
> ...



Sightings do a couple of things.

1) It makes it so you don't have to do your own search.  I've gotten some of my greatest exchanges by watching the exchange board.  They don't go as fast as you may think.  For example, I got Four Seasons Troon and Aviara and a 3br Disney Old Key West Grande Villas off of sightings.

2) It gives you a great feel for what is likely to be available at various times.  So, you can better plan your deposits.  For instance, I am getting ready to exchange for Morritt's Grand for 2010 since bulk bankings are being posted.

3) If you see something interesting, you can just grab it.  I went to Molokai for Thanksgiving last year when it was posted on a sightings board.


----------



## Sydney (May 20, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Lawren, I agree.  I think you should require 100 posts or something like that.
> 
> I take advantage of the sightings there myself, every day.  I have over 1,000 posts, but not many of late.


Cindy, since you take advantage of the sightings there yourself everyday, you would know that there are a small number of people who work tirelessly over there everyday. I'm sure they would appreciate your contribution and help there as well.
As you know, we do not charge a membership fee for people to have access to ExOps. It makes sense to contribute by posting on sites where one has also benefited. That's the rationale for our number of posts requirement to see ExOps.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2008)

Yes, and I have thanked Lawren and Angela for those sightings.  I just want to see the same thing happening over here, as it has been happening over yonder.  Because I love TUG, and I spend so much time here, I feel that this is something I can do to help others.  This isn't for me because I do daily searches myself.

One sighting that really was to my benefit was a Wilderness Lodge Villas that appeared in the middle of the day, the exact dates I needed to match up to the week I had reserved months before.  This was a very last-minute sighting, and I was about to book a week at Cypress Harbour because I had checked several times a day and couldn't get that second week, but thanks to someone on Timeshare Forums, I got it.   I am a looky loo over there, more than a poster.  I used to post a lot.  After all,  I got to 1,000 posts.


----------



## Stressy (May 20, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> Lawren - let's not forget Westin St John ...




  :whoopie:


----------



## GrayFal (May 20, 2008)

Stressy said:


> :whoopie:


My dancing banana accepts your applause.


----------



## Sue S (May 20, 2008)

*I don't know what to post*

 My problem is that I don't really know what's regarded as a good sighting.  As I live in the UK most of the US postings are not of interest to me, neither are the Caribbean, Hawaii, etc which seem to be the ones regarded as highly desirable by most members.

I tend to look at availability in the UK, Italy, Ireland but I don't know if everybody sees what I see or if they're even interested.

Incidentally, if anyone sees Dubai will they post - that's of major interest to me  (my request hasn't been fulfilled yet  )


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 20, 2008)

*Thanks for the reminder*

I just posted on the Sightings board regarding a deposit I made less than 24 hours ago!


----------



## JLB (May 20, 2008)

Yup, that's another issue.  The bbs policy is that no search results are allowed to be posted on open forums, although mods mod that differently.  Many _sightings_, ie run-of-the-mill search results, are alloed to stand in open forums.

To me, what's available in Orlando in July, for instance, is not a Sighting.  In the timeshare world there is nothing worthy of note in those search results.  It is, simply, a piece of information that someone requested.

Again to me, a Sighting was initially, and still should be intended to be, those very rare Ex Ops, the special vacations that warrant everyone's attention.  

All the rest are just rather meritless search results.

Ask Carol what she intended a Sighting to be.

Stated simply, if someone asks on the Central Board, "What's available through RCI in Branson in January (strange request  ?" anyone should be able to answer right there on that thread.  JMHO.

But the easiest answer to your query (the easiest to enforce) is . . . all search results are considered Sightings . . . and that has been the policy here.

Another answer is that if you accustomed to making certain searches, as I have made the same searches for the same timeframe for the same area almost every day for 11 years, you know what the extra special resorts are.  For SW FL for January it is very specific, any of the HGVC resorts and anything on Sanibel or Captiva.



Sue S said:


> My problem is that I don't really know what's regarded as a good sighting.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2008)

When we are in May, and there are still July Orlando Marriotts, I think it is post-worthy, JLB.  If it's September we're talkin', well, I don't think those are worthy at all, unless they are Disney resorts, then they are always welcome sightings.   

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so post whatever you think is great, and others will be grateful.


----------



## JLB (May 20, 2008)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71120

 is an example of a thread in which the Sightings policy comes into play.  

The OP is not asking for specific Sightings and the thread is worthy of merit to everyone.  Information on better Hawaii resorts and how to get them should be shared with everyone.  Again, JMHO.

That is done, and in Post 8 a search result is posted.  In this case, that's all it is, evidence of what is available when it is needed, with it being nothing special.  Yet, it is a violation of the bbs rules.  Again IMHO, it should not be, not in this context.

In post 12, I talked about how to use the 14-Day Window to get good stuff in HA.  I posted a search result without showing the actual resorts, because when I have done that in past they got deleted.  In this thread, in this setting, it would have been more informational and educational to post the actual resorts, not for the purpose of someone being able to grab one of them, but to show how much nice stuff appears at the last minute.

Under the present bbs policy, because on the nature of the replies, real information normally would have been deleted, or, the entire thread would need to be moved to Sightings, because of the posted search results.


----------



## philemer (May 20, 2008)

Sue S said:


> My problem is that I don't really know what's regarded as a good sighting.  As I live in the UK most of the US postings are not of interest to me, neither are the Caribbean, Hawaii, etc which seem to be the ones regarded as highly desirable by most members.
> 
> I tend to look at availability in the UK, Italy, Ireland but I don't know if everybody sees what I see or if they're even interested.
> 
> Incidentally, if anyone sees Dubai will they post - that's of major interest to me  (my request hasn't been fulfilled yet  )



Anything that doesn't appear everyday, in Europe, would be a candidate for a Sighting.


----------



## JLB (May 20, 2008)

Why?

Wouldn't that discourage those relatively new to the site from contributing sightings, defeating what you started this thread asking for, more contributors?
- - - - - -
A random thought, when it comes to Mr. S, and Wastegate, I have been doing my best to post citings.   
- - - - - -
See how I worked all that in--sight, site and cite?   



rickandcindy23 said:


> Lawren, I agree.  I think you should require 100 posts or something like that.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 20, 2008)

Wow, this thread got me wondering just how many sightings have been posted on timeshare forums.   I just checked and there are over 40,000 postings of sightings across exchange companies.   That number blows me away.  

If anyone wanted to get a feel for what is available in exchange companies, that data sample would be helpful.


----------



## JLB (May 22, 2008)

Easy there . . . that may turn a 2-way street into a 1-way street.   

Those who cannot take also cannot give.

It could that the softer business model *Over There *has encouraged the spirit of volunteerism, a _quid pro quo_.  

Although the dedicated Ex Oppers have higher post counts, it could be that the warm and cuddly atmosphere is what led to their dedication, and will lead to similar such efforts from others.

If you tighten it up, it may reverse that.

Life is full of examples and catch-phrases, like _it's easier to catch flies with honey_ (nice to know if you are Kermit), or the example of pushing on a string and it just bunches up, but if you pull gently on it, as to lead it, it will follow.  Searching seems to be one of those contagious things that you do when others do it too, and y'all share.



lawren2 said:


> We are playing with raising that number. Exchange Opportunities are meant as a reward to members for contributing to our community.


----------



## icydog (May 24, 2008)

It used to take me hours to post on Sightings on Tug due to II's formatting. Now that I have a Mac that no longer is an issue. I started posting to Timeshare4ums since formatting was not an issue over there. 

I look there, at the forums Exchange Opportunities, first thing each morning before I start to search on II myself. _Then,_ I search and post _my _findings as well. 

I can post over here (I just posted a list of DVC resorts I spied on II here on Tug) *if* I can copy and paste my posts from the forums into the tug sightings board. If this will not be a problem, I will do just that. I love Tug, and all of you have helped me immeasurably, so I certainly can post my sightings over here as well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks, Marylyn!  That's great!  Thanks for all who have been posting sightings.  If we duplicate our efforts here, Mods will have to decide whether to delete extraneous postings, but this is going to benefit all of us!


----------



## Marcia3641 (May 24, 2008)

pjrose said:


> I hate to be clueless here, but I don't quite get it......
> 
> I search on II for where I want to go, and if I spot something good I post it here under Sightings?  ok so far....that's easy to do.
> 
> ...



Hi pjrose:
Sightings have helped me tremendously. I had an ongoing search for Big Bear for months now and I never received a call with a match even though I saw sightings’ pop up periodically with the dates I had the search in for. I would call every time I saw a sighting and my week wouldn't be able to pull Big Bear. Well wouldn't you know it with the help of a supervisor I was able to confirm WorldMark Big Bear this morning for check-in 8/9/08

Also, I had no intention of going to The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta but a sighting changed my mind and now I am confirmed for Christmas 2009.


----------



## icydog (May 24, 2008)

I have to agree with Marcia. I have gotten fantastic exchanges from the sightings board. For instance when the Manhattan Club did a bulk deposit I was able to get a one bedroom with two baths for Easter Week 2008. How can you top that. I have had many many occurrences like this throughout the years. I look at the forums and on tug before I look in II each day. It saves me time because the best resorts are listed there and I don't have to replicate that effort. I love to know what is there, then go to II, or RCI, and pick from the best. I have gotten three Disney weeks in this way without having to use my very expensive points. I love that. That's why now, even though I've run out of vacation time for the year, I still post DVC sightings for others; I like to give back. 

Cindy is right! The Sightings board is a very useful tool.


----------



## icydog (May 24, 2008)

Sue S said:


> My problem is that I don't really know what's regarded as a good sighting.  As I live in the UK most of the US postings are not of interest to me, neither are the Caribbean, Hawaii, etc which seem to be the ones regarded as highly desirable by most members.
> 
> I tend to look at availability in the UK, Italy, Ireland but I don't know if everybody sees what I see or if they're even interested.
> 
> Incidentally, if anyone sees Dubai will they post - that's of major interest to me  (my request hasn't been fulfilled yet  )



I can honestly tell you I have never seen Dubai on II. Are there RCI resorts 
there? 

Where are the places you have stayed in Europe? I am a little hesitant to go to European timeshares since they are reputed to be smaller than their US and Caribbean counterparts. I did, however, stay at the Domus Romana in Rome and 2 Hyde Park Square in London, in lovely one bedroom apartments, but that was using my Royal Holiday Vacation Club weekly contracts. I couldn't have afforded either place if I had to use RHC points. They were both exceptional apartment/hotels. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Sue S (May 25, 2008)

icydog said:


> I can honestly tell you I have never seen Dubai on II. Are there RCI resorts there?
> 
> Where are the places you have stayed in Europe? I am a little hesitant to go to European timeshares since they are reputed to be smaller than their US and Caribbean counterparts. I did, however, stay at the Domus Romana in Rome and 2 Hyde Park Square in London, in lovely one bedroom apartments, but that was using my Royal Holiday Vacation Club weekly contracts. I couldn't have afforded either place if I had to use RHC points. They were both exceptional apartment/hotels.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.



I'm looking for Dubai through II.  There were quite a few available early in the year but I think I missed the boat and the developer inventory has all been taken - I haven't seen any availability for months  

Yes, European timeshare is not usually as luxurious as in the US (at least in my experience).  The US timeshares we've stayed at have been huge!!!  In Europe I've stayed at the Royal Savoy in Madeira which is fabulous, total luxury.  I've also stayed at the Marriott Marbella which is excellent, spacious and sparkling!  However I've also stayed in Venice (I Gioielli del Doge) which was supposedly a 2-bed but small and dark - but it was Venice!  A lot of the resorts I've stayed at in Spain are quite small by US standards and a lot of the 2-beds only have 1 bath.  We've just got less space over here.....


----------



## Dani (May 28, 2008)

I agree with the OP.  Sightings are just about one of the most valuable parts of TUG.  I used to post them a lot, but used my very best traders up last year...waiting for a new batch   I hope that everyone commits to post more sightings....I can't tell you how valuable they have been over the years.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 28, 2008)

Dani, I remember you were one of the big posters of sightings, and you always put "FXR" on the bottom, and finally I had to ask you what FXR was, and you told me Foxrun and how low the maintenance fees are, and the rest is history.  Of course, our fees are higher now, but for good reason because we need our quality rating back!


----------



## Dani (May 29, 2008)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Dani, I remember you were one of the big posters of sightings, and you always put "FXR" on the bottom, and finally I had to ask you what FXR was, and you told me Foxrun and how low the maintenance fees are, and the rest is history.  Of course, our fees are higher now, but for good reason because we need our quality rating back!



  I am so behind and out of the loop that I had no idea that Foxrun had lost it's quality rating.   I had better start reading up on these things!!!


----------



## cgiblin (Jun 1, 2008)

Reading this thread has shown me how little I know! Is Timeshare Forums part of TUG? Is this question considered a post?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2008)

Timeshare Forums is different from TUG.  www.timeshareforums.com  They have lots of sightings every morning.  My goal is for 20 of us here to start posting just 5 a day.   That was the reason for my post.  

Dani, Foxrun used to pull higher-rated resorts, but now we pull everything, even the low-end stuff, but I haven't seen a drop in trade power.  Actually, I still cannot see any of the Four Seasons Aviara I could see two years ago.  So the quality rating definitely did lose something. 

The quality drop was so obvious to me, and it was a discussion on the Foxrun Yahoo usergroup.  Foxrun is my favorite trader, and as long as we don't drop further in quality rating, we should still pull the Harborsides, Westins, and Disneys.  

The board is very concerned about the drop in rating, and I am going to run for the board next year to get an idea of what is needed.  I have been on a board at Twin Rivers for 3 years.  Twin Rivers acted a little too late. It's hard to make a comeback from the bottom to the top again, but we are trying at Twin Rivers, and we finally have a board that is willing to do what it takes to get us to that level.


----------



## davis6 (Jun 1, 2008)

RayH said:


> Where do I find the "Sightings" board?
> 
> Never mind, I just found it after I loged in.




Well my wife tells me I am blind as a bat and apparently that transfers to the TUG.  I do not see where to find the sightings.  I am a full member even though I have not updated my status so that cant be it.  Help me find my way.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is a link to the TUG FAQ's.  I haven't had to do this in a while.  It should work to get you showing as a Member.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 1, 2008)

ive edited your bbs membership to reflect your TUG membership Brent.

you may need to log off and back on for the change to take effect.


----------



## davis6 (Jun 1, 2008)

TUGBrian said:


> ive edited your bbs membership to reflect your TUG membership Brent.
> 
> you may need to log off and back on for the change to take effect.



That is the nicest thing someone has don for me all day.  

Thank you,

How about the sightings page?  Or location?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 1, 2008)

TUG BBS HOME, then go to the bottom of the page, and you will see the category, Sightings/ Distressed.


----------



## JLB (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes.  A post is when someone says something and _posts _ it.  The entire discussion is called a _thread._

The first post, or the person who made the first post, to start a thread, is the OP (Opening Post/Opening Poster).



cgiblin said:


> Is this question considered a post?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 15, 2008)

*There is no need or reason to post every single unit &  week*

I do not think that anyone should post (cut and paste) 
every detail from their searches on the Sightings Board  
a simple title & brief description is all that is really needed.


----------



## philemer (Jun 15, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> I do not think that anyone should post (cut and paste)
> every detail from their searches on the Sightings Board
> a simple title & brief description is all that is really needed.



Why not? We won't run out of bandwidth.  And those who aren't interested just won't read that post.


----------



## philemer (Jun 15, 2008)

JLB said:


> Yes.  A post is when someone says something and _posts _ it.  The entire discussion is called a _thread._
> 
> The first post, or the person who made the first post, to start a thread, is the OP (Opening Post/Opening Poster).



Or "original poster". Or "original post".


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> I do not think that anyone should post (cut and paste)
> every detail from their searches on the Sightings Board
> a simple title & brief description is all that is really needed.



I don't mind posting the entire sighting, with specific weeks.  

For those who aren't members of TUG, there are some great Sightings, and you will want to join TUG to see them.  The cost is very reasonable, and one catch from a sighting, you will want to renew your membership every year. 

Rick was watching the sightings board one day at the firehouse, saw the Shearwater (Princeville, Kauai) bulk deposit for July of 2006, grabbed a week, and he was so proud!   

I also want to reiterate my desire to see more sightings here on TUG!  You never know whom you will help out, and it is just plain fun.   

Another advantage to checking the sightings board, you can see how your weeks do against others in trade power.  I surmise that Foxrun is a very good trader, though not excellent because I cannot see the Four Seasons Aviara with it.  I also know that Val Chatelle sees a lot of inventory in RCI.  I think my summer weeks are very good traders.


----------



## abdibile (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot Cindy for your persistent posting of sightings!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2008)

You are welcome, and I am having a fun time doing it, too!


----------



## CaboColl (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi, 

I just joined Tug last week and have been reading every thread that I can, and I am trying to absorb it all.  This is my first post...

I don't want to sound stupid.. and I have looked on the newbie section for more information, about this....  but what is a sighting?

I read that I have to have at least 10 posts before I can see those sightings.

Thanks,
Colleen


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 16, 2008)

you dont have to have any number of posts to view the sightings section here....just be a tug member.

you can edit your profile to reflect your paid TUG membership using this post for instructions:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## funtime (Jun 16, 2008)

*Sightings are great*

The only high nearly as great as snagging a great resort yourself through the  TUGGER board is posting a resort and having another TUGGER snag it and then thank you and mention that it really made their vacation special.  That is really a high.  Thanks Cindy - as I indicated on the sightings board, my sister and I both snagged Marriott Newport Beach with non Marriott traders because of your sighting.
As to whether to include all weeks, I am for it.  If I see ten or fifteen weeks it encourages me to go for it, whereas one week might already be gone.  Keep up the good work to everyone who posts!  Funtime


----------



## CaboColl (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Brian,

I have updated my member profile to reflect my member status.

Now, on to those sightings  

Thanks again.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 18, 2008)

*RE: We should all post more sightings - a benefit to ?*

*Chinese Proverb*

"Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day. 
Teach him how to fish and he will eat for a lifetime."


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2008)

Marty Giggard said:


> *Chinese Proverb*
> 
> "Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day.
> Teach him how to fish and he will eat for a lifetime."



What are you trying to say? :rofl:  Marty, this sure looks like a criticism of my attempts to post sightings and get others to do the same.  You never know when something you overlooked is right there, and someone else found it.  Someplace you never considered might be waiting for you.  

"You scratch my back, I will scratch yours," is the quote I will use for this attempt of good will on my part.  And guess what?  People are thanking me for my efforts, and that is good enough for me.


----------



## CaboColl (Jun 19, 2008)

Good Morning,

I just wanted to publicly say thank you to Cindy for all of her help with sightings.

Sick as she is, she has been "scratching my back" all day with valuable information to this brand new Tugger.  

That is one of the reasons that I joined Tug, to increase my knowledge about the value of timeshares and yesterdays lessons from Cindy have done just that.

I promise you all, when I learn to fish.... I will share the fish I catch with you all.

Thanks again Cindy,

 

Newbie Colleen


----------



## derb (Jun 19, 2008)

CaboColl said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I just wanted to publicly say thank you to Cindy for all of her help with sightings.
> 
> ...



DITTO FROM DERB


----------



## Carol C (Jun 19, 2008)

I haven't felt the urge to post to this thread, because I didn't want to appear self-serving. But since I'm the one who suggested years ago that TUG have a Sightings board (and got Cat to agree to moderate back then), I guess I still have a vested interest in the success of the forum. I post Sightings when I have time, and even though I haven't met Cindy's "5 Sightings per day" challenge (I've finished renovating a house and just moved), I appreciate her efforts to breathe new life into the forum. If every member made an effort to post 5 Sightings per week even, it would be a great service to the TUG community. 

Btw, I don't understand the intent of posting a famous proverb about fishing...but maybe it means that when Sightings are posted, one should cast a line in quickly before the "catch of the day" disappears!


----------

